# Live edge waterfall desk for Daughter n Law



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Built this out of 2.5" live edge Cedar. did the waterfall leg on one end. Dovetailed to drawer and the slides into the underside of the top. Picked up the Oak from a member here for the Drawer, the front even needed a nice epoxy pour!!

1 project down many to go!!


John


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, John... Used to love to work with cedar back in my pen days.
Loved the aroma...LOL :cheers:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice and beautiful work!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Thanks all!!!


I repaired that dove tail before finishing!!!


John


----------

